

Yahoo rapped by China partner - alecco
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e17cfd68-0398-11df-a601-00144feabdc0.html

======
mahmud
Did the Financial Times just use "rape" in a metaphorical, gamer-dude manner?

~~~
andrewcooke
no.

the word is "rap", as in "rap on the knuckles" - a physical strike used in
punishment (mainly archaic).

<http://www.google.cl/search?q=define:rap> \- strike sharply

~~~
mahmud
Oh, thank you :-)

